# Infant photography-posing/editing tips?



## Ked1986 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi all!  I am new to the forum and relatively new to photography as well...I am posting a few of pictures that I took with my new Canon EOS Rebel xsi of my son...I was having a hard time with the lighting in my house so I have ordered a new 50mm 1.8 lens that will allow me to shoot manually in the light I have, but these are all shot on automatic.  I would love any feedback but am especially looking for interesting ways to edit these pictures in photoshop and different ways to pose infants..who just want to suck on their fists! Haha.  Thanks for all your help and suggestions!

1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...Please feel free to edit my pictures and let me know what you did  Thanks!*Send To Phone*
*Send To Phone*
*Send To Phone*
*Send To Phone*
*Send To Phone**Send To Phone*
*Send To Phone*
*Send To Phone*
*Send To Phone*
*Send To Phone*


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 8, 2010)

You will get a lot more comments if you actually display your photos here in the forum, rather than asking us to visit another site and look through a bunch of pics.


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 8, 2010)

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...15-how-do-i-do-pictorial-guide-using-tpf.html


----------



## Incognito (Jan 8, 2010)

Im a list person... 

1. Underexposed and out of focus.
2. Not a fan of up the nose shots, out of focus, BW conversion is flat 
3. Watch for limb chops, too centered, out of focus, conversion is flat
4. In focus but I cant see the babys face. 
5. Id crop it differently, not a fan of pinlights, finger chop

Honestly- when shooting infants and when shooting indoors you really need to shoot in manual. They are all out of focus. Are you toggling focus? You need to aim for the center of an eye. They all look washed out - are you using an onboard flash?

You need to learn how to use your camera - not to count on PPing. There is no way to fix an out of focus photo on photoshop. I think too many people want to take a snapshot and expect Photoshop to make it beautiful. It's not going to happen.

For posing you really need a beanbag and a boppy. The photo on the blue - if you had pulled the baby forward to it wasn't sliding behind the blanket it would have been usable.


----------



## Incognito (Jan 8, 2010)

BW conversion I told you Id post - adjusted levels and curves


----------

